# An EMW, not a BMW



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*An EMW, not a BMW*

One of the guys that we have on our TV show owns a 1954 EMW, after filming this segment he and his wife asked if I could safely remove the swirls out of the paint, they've avoided having the car detailed because their afraid of someone causing more harm than actually fixing the problem and don't want to repaint the car. Understandable. Except for swirls, it has a beautiful finish.

I probably can't get to it till April but here's a picture and some information the owner sent me on the car.

*1954 EMW 327/3*
This car is #144 of 152 coupes and was built at the old BMW factory in Eisenach, East Germany. It's actually a 1937-1939 BMW 327 but was built after WWII from pre-war parts and tooling. The car was completely restored in 2006 in Europe and is believed to be the only 327/3 with an EMW (Eisenacher Motorenwerk) badge in the U.S.



















I take some before and after pictures and try to capture some video too...


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

That's one hell of a good looking car.


----------



## p-trax (Jan 1, 2011)

Beautiful machine


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

WOW!!! what a car.. absolutely stunning!!


----------

